# Navigation Update



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi:

I see that there is an update available for the Navigation System. My current version is v7 and the update is v8. Has anyone updated their system and is it worth the big bucks they want for a SD Card.

Mike
VE3YF


----------



## ElectronicsLA (Apr 17, 2021)

What year is your vehicle?
We may have the model needed!


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

I updated it over the air using car’s wifi. It is pretty updated with the streets where i live. In SoCal. 

To be honest, we never use cars Navigation, even if it is updated. 
I only use Apple CarPlay Maps or Google maps. 

The cars map itself is okay. I updated it immediately when i purchased the car, so can’t really compare it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

